# Head size=bully or apbt



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

this is me being an info hound....

many times when you see someone bragging thier "american bully" up, you see head size referred to. while this seems to be one of the traits less looked at with APBT's.

one... What is "head size"?? 

two... Does it matter??

three... Does "head size" and "build" make a difference compared to eachother?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well the head size is the circumference of the dog's head.

I do not know why it matters for some people, but I think it's because Bully's are suppose to have big heads, so I guess they brag about their heads(correct me if I'm wrong here).


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I always thought it was a man thing, Like my dog's head is bigger then yours. Just like men to to say bigger is better! So I guess instead of sizing up manhoods they size up dog's heads now! LMAO


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Well if youve ever pushed on the top of a pitbulls head you will notice that there head is just one big muscle(might be seperated into two not sure).. The bigger there head the stronger jaw they will have in theory.You also hear about pitbulls chests and necks. Both of these areas are heavily muscled as well which also give bragging rights . In the end its the idea of bigger looks stronger.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> The bigger there head the stronger jaw they will have in theory.


Not necessarily true. Some old gamedogs were known for their bite, small dogs that could crush the other dogs chest in a bite, or break a leg. Certain lines are believed to produce harder mouths, it has nothing to do with the size of the head. The head is not a muscle, its a bone or series of bones the only ,relevant to strength,muscle on the head is the jaw muscle.

By the way antime someone opens up a question or conversation with me talking about head size, I tune them out because they are not dogmen in any way. Thats like the biggest identifier to IM A FAKE!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> one... What is "head size"??


 The circumference of the head 


> two... Does it matter??


 No, but the structure of the head often does. 
For example LOL I've seen some who brag about their dog having such a HUGE head and the dog has a weak under jaw.
The head according to the APBT standard needs to be in proportion to the body. I don't know the AmBully standard as I don't show with that org.
This link will help you understand head structure vs just size:

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Head structure pit bull

Also see the standards on the UKC and ADBA sites

three... Does "head size" and "build" make a difference compared to eachother?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

megz said:


> two... Does it matter??


If you're talking Bullies, the answer is yes. Bigger is not always better but the size and shape plays a big role when it comes to a breed based on appearance.

Side note, not saying there are not performance based bullies, but the breed as a whole is a show breed


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

shoot i think now the abkc even gives a trophey for biggest head. lol. Now it just gives another reason to breed for the wrong reasons.


----------

